# Ebay Find 1938? Schwinn Autocycle



## 18622hunter

Looks like an interesting find.  Seller says it is unrestored, but the chainguard and chainring don't look familiar to me as being Schwinn items.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300431221927


----------



## eazywind

that seat sure is!!


----------



## OldRider

Something odd with this bike on Ebay....yesterday I took a look at the auction, there were 6 or 7 bids with the price up around the 700 dollar range. I just looked again and the auction has ended with 0 bids. I don't follow Ebay too much so I don't know all the little nuances, just thought it was strange how those bids disappeared!


----------



## 18622hunter

OldRider said:


> Something odd with this bike on Ebay....yesterday I took a look at the auction, there were 6 or 7 bids with the price up around the 700 dollar range. I just looked again and the auction has ended with 0 bids. I don't follow Ebay too much so I don't know all the little nuances, just thought it was strange how those bids disappeared!




Seller could have ended the auction early???


----------

